# [Problem] Dirt3 speichert nicht



## Heppy (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community, 

hab das Problem das ich zwar bei Live angemeldet bin, und auch online zocken kann, aber mein Fortschritt wird nicht gespeichert. Nen Offline Profil hab ich auch erstellt, aber speichern will trotzdem nicht. Egal ob Dirt Tour oder Online. 

MfG Heppy


----------



## Jonny2268 (25. Juli 2011)

Hy!

Mach einfach ein Neuinstall. Das Problem hatte ich auch. Danach hats gefunzt.


----------



## Heppy (25. Juli 2011)

hab des über steam bezogen, keine cd am start 11gb runtergeladen^^ muss ich das dann wieder neu downloaden?


----------



## Heppy (25. Juli 2011)

dauert das ewig mit 350kb^^


----------



## Heppy (26. Juli 2011)

hat auch nichts gebracht mit dem neuinstallieren... Mit Live ist er ja verbunden, online kann ich ja auch zocken, aber nichtmal online wird mein level gespeichert, des ist echt ranzig wenn man immerwieder neu anfangen muss.

MfG Heppy


----------



## Koyote (26. Juli 2011)

Man wird doch am Anfang gefragt, ob man automatisches Speichern aktivieren möchte, hast du das aktiviert ?


----------



## Heppy (26. Juli 2011)

ja hab ich getan, ich geb jedesmal neu alles ein^^


----------



## Heppy (26. Juli 2011)

wie erreich ich den hersteller von dem dreckspiel? will jetzt ne telefonnummer, die sollen ihr spiel jetzt bei mir so machen das es speichert!


----------



## Heppy (27. Juli 2011)

so funzt, das Problem war das ich bei meiner Windows Installation schon ein Sonderzeichen in meinen Namen geschrieben habe. Hab jetzt nen neues Windowskonto mit Adminrechten eingerichtet und das Sonderzeichen weggelassen, seit dem geht es. Sowas umständliches^^ Aber nun bin ich zufrieden.

MfG Heppy


----------

